# First grooming



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Scarlett had her first grooming last week. I love what they did...especially her feet! This was my first experience with a groomer and I was worried after reading some grooming horror stories. Needless to say we will be going back! She turned 4 months on the 11th. I think she looks pretty cute!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks adorable! My groomer does Molly's feet like that too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They did a lovely job! She looks adorable!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

She's a doll! Nice to hear a good groomer story. We love Shama's groomer too.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

She's adorable!


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow! What a great job they did! :cheer2:

When I saw the thread title, I was afraid to look and see another horrible haircut. Glad it wasn't!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Great grooming! And what a pretty dog she is!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scarlett looks so cute!


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

She looks great!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She is beautiful!!!! I love her cut, and her color! She looks great!


----------



## cocopuempemom (May 14, 2017)

She looks SO precious!!! 0


----------

